# Venison shoulder



## ba_loko (Aug 13, 2007)

On Wednesday, I've got a buddy headed over with some venison.  I'll have the smoker going anyway doing baby backs, so I asked him if he'd like to add anything.  I'm looking forward to it.  I've never had smoked venison!


----------



## texassmoker (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll bet that is fantastic. I am a huge fan of Venison!


----------



## gt2003 (Aug 22, 2007)

BA Boy, How was it?  I live in eastern oklahoma and have sliced the hams in to thin slices, used some jerky seasoning on the pieces and smoke it for a couple of hours.  Its like a fresh, warm jerky.  I don't know how long it would last, just a couple of hours around here.


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 22, 2007)

It was great, Greg!  He brought two over.....smoked them.....and left with both of them.  I had a nice sampling though.  I look forward to filling my freezer up again this year with my new deer lease!


----------



## gt2003 (Aug 23, 2007)

Me too!  I live in Gore and hunt nearby.  There are millions of deer in the area.  I've finally got the time to spend in the woods this year.  Good luck harvesting some nice venison.  Greg


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 23, 2007)

Good luck to you too, Greg.  I bought a new lease this year down in the mountains.  I hope it pays off.  If I could hunt in Greenleaf State Park, I would.....lol


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

i do have a good(in my family & friend's opinion)recipe for good smoked venison. usually shoulder or backstrap- soak overnight in buttermilk & lemon- pat dry, marinade in balsamic vin, & worchy w/ garlic,fiesta brand fajita spice, & uncle chris'( from h.e.b.)-w/butter, smoke slow as usual & use a drip pan & baste....


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Gypsy, I am not a huge fan of venison, but that sounds great. Does the buttermilk and lemon help rid the gamey flavor?


----------



## vlap (Aug 23, 2007)

Any other good tips on smoking venison? I might be smoking one in the next week or so.

"soak overnight in buttermilk & lemon- pat dry"
"marinade in balsamic vin, & worchy w/ garlic,fiesta brand fajita spice"

I understand the above. How long on the second marinade?

 & uncle chris'( from h.e.b.)-w/butter, (uncle chris?)

smoke slow as usual & use a drip pan & baste....  Baste with?

Are you cooking the venison well done? Any time or temp approximations?


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 23, 2007)

In my opinion, you'll find the best results only when it's been dressed and butchered right, vlap.  I'm sure there are different techniques that will improve what you have to work with, but it has to be treated /handled properly in the beginning.


----------



## vlap (Aug 23, 2007)

As for the dressing and butchering I have no idea. A friend of mine is an avid hunter and does this himself. Through him i have been treated to Moose, caribou, elk, deer, gator and who knows what else. I think thats all the meats I have tried from him.
I would like to know how long you do the second marinade? and does it include the uncle chris? (what is that?) and butter?
Also what are you basting with?
I hope I am not asking for a family secret, but I would definitely appreciate any and all help I can get here since I have not smoked any game before. All the other game I have tried has been grilled or fried.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 25, 2007)

2nd marinade for 3-6 hrs.
uncle chris' steak seasoning from http://www.fiestaspices.com
baste w/ the drippins from the venison.
225-250 until internal is 160.
as ba_loko said -it's all in the dressing out,and what time of year the animal was taken(buck in rut will be strong)aslo what their diet was, i.e. south texas scrub brush in a dry year for example.be sure to remove any membrane that is left. the buttermilk & lemon should take out any remaining "gamey" taste.


----------



## gt2003 (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, greenleaf would be great.  We could tag out for all seasons in about 10 minutes I bet.


----------

